# 

## 2jacek2

Zbliża się termin zakończenia SSO w moim domu. Teraz zamierzam poszukac elektryka który mi wykona instalację elektryczną.
Problem w tym że w przyszłości chcę zainstalowac siec KNX, lan, sieć TV ale jeszcze nie mam wlaściwie planu jak te sieci mają wyglądac i gdzie będa ostatecznie umieszczone gniazdka.
Moje pytanie brzmi: czy jest jakaś technologia (jakies peszle, kanały dla przewodów, korytka) czy sposób który pozwoliłby mi przeprowadzac nowe kable bez konieczności kucia ścian? Może przewody powinny byc położone w posadzce i zasłonięte od góry jakimiś pokrywami? Tak żeby kucie w ścianach odbywało się jedynie przy nowych gniazdkach.

----------


## domsat

KNX jest generalnie przeznaczone do budynków użyteczności publicznej, w domkach montuje się instalacje inteligentne (mniej lub bardziej) oparte na produktach dedykowanych właśnie do tego segmentu. Temat jest zbyt szeroki, aby na forum udzielić wyczerpujących informacji. Jeśli jesteś z moich stron to zapraszam na priv.

----------


## El*ontro

> KNX jest generalnie przeznaczone do budynków użyteczności publicznej, w domkach montuje się instalacje inteligentne (mniej lub bardziej) oparte na produktach dedykowanych właśnie do tego segmentu.


Dawno nie czytałem większych głupot. KNX jak najbardziej jest przeznaczony do domów. Jeżeli pozwala Ci na to budżet, to na pewno lepiej zastosować KNX niż cokolwiek innego.

Jeżeli chodzi o "otwartą sieć kablową", to znacznie taniej i korzystniej jest przemyśleć dokładnie, jak ma ta instalacja wyglądać, niż kombinować z korytkami, peszlami itp. Później bardzo ciężko jest przeciągnąć przez to przewody.

----------


## domsat

No rzeczywiście palnąłem głupotę - KNX jest przecież najczęściej wybieranym systemem inteligentnego domu. Grenton, Ampio, Fibaro, Zamel itp to zupełny margines.KNX króluje i każdy inwestor domku go wybiera :wink:

----------


## El*ontro

> No rzeczywiście palnąłem głupotę - KNX jest przecież najczęściej wybieranym systemem inteligentnego domu. Grenton, Ampio, Fibaro, Zamel itp to zupełny margines.KNX króluje i każdy inwestor domku go wybiera


Głupotą jest to, że KNX jest przeznaczony do budynków użyteczności publicznej, a nie domów. Z mojego punktu widzenia najczęściej wybierany jest KNX, bo tylko taki system montuję. Nie wiem, jaki udział w rynku mają poszczególne systemy.

----------


## brencik

KNX nie jest przeznaczon do obiektów użyteczności publicznej ani tym bardziej do obiektów przemysłowych, wojskowych itp
Do domków jednorodzinnych jak najbardziej z tym że obecnie są juz o wiele lepsze systemy oparte na Ethernecie (tańsze i mające więcej możlwiości)

----------


## El*ontro

> KNX nie jest przeznaczon do obiektów użyteczności publicznej ani tym bardziej do obiektów przemysłowych, wojskowych itp
> Do domków jednorodzinnych jak najbardziej z tym że obecnie są juz o wiele lepsze systemy oparte na Ethernecie (tańsze i mające więcej możlwiości)


Konkretnie jakie systemy i na czym polegają większe możliwości?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Wchodzę, czytam i oczom nie wierzę :jaw drop:  Widzę, że kolega domsat i brencik mają ogromne doświadczenie w inteligentnych instalacjach  :yes: 

PS. Również chętnie się podszkolę w kwestii dobrych systemów opartych na ethernecie.

----------


## homelogic

Zgaduję że koledzy mieli na myśli kabelek, czyli skrętkę.

----------


## vascode

> Zbliża się termin zakończenia SSO w moim domu. Teraz zamierzam poszukac elektryka który mi wykona instalację elektryczną.
> Problem w tym że w przyszłości chcę zainstalowac siec KNX, lan, sieć TV ale jeszcze nie mam wlaściwie planu jak te sieci mają wyglądac i gdzie będa ostatecznie umieszczone gniazdka.
> Moje pytanie brzmi: czy jest jakaś technologia (jakies peszle, kanały dla przewodów, korytka) czy sposób który pozwoliłby mi przeprowadzac nowe kable bez konieczności kucia ścian? Może przewody powinny byc położone w posadzce i zasłonięte od góry jakimiś pokrywami? Tak żeby kucie w ścianach odbywało się jedynie przy nowych gniazdkach.


Wszystko to o czym wspominasz musisz przewidzieć już teraz. Nie ma lepszego systemu na ograniczenie kucia potem, niż dobry plan  :smile:

----------


## domsat

Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem – nie napisałem, że KNX nie może być stosowany w domkach, bo może jak najbardziej, ale generalnie jest on właśnie przeznaczony do budownictwa komercyjnego . Pierwotnie jeszcze jako EIB był dedykowany do domków, ale życie pokazało coś innego. To są spostrzeżenia moje i moich znajomych elektryków. Także niejeden inwestor domku początkowo zapalony do KNX szybko wycofuje się z tego pomysłu. Zresztą dowody są na tym forum, więc nie szukajmy daleko. Ja rzeczywiście nie mam praktycznych doświadczeń z KNX w domkach, ale od x-lat śledzę rynek zatem mam swoje zdanie, które proszę uszanować.  Jeśli ktoś montuje KNX w domkach to gratuluję, ale to nie oznacza, że ten system cieszy się największą popularnością. Nie znam żadnych upublicznionych  badań nt. popularności poszczególnych systemów ID na rynku. 
Natomiast o budownictwie przemysłowym i militarnym  nie wspominamy, więc  uwaga kol. Brencika jest nie na miejscu. A w instalacje ID po skrętce to proszę mnie nie mieszać. A może  kol. wspominając o takich rozwiązaniach by je wymienił.
Ogólnie nie można przygotować pustych rur itp. pod jakiś przyszłościowy system. To się nie uda, więc nie kontynuujmy tego tematu, bo weksluje na „ wyższość Świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocnymi”.
Pozdrawiam świątecznie.

----------


## homelogic

Co to znaczy KNX? 
a) Czy to znaczy przewód KNX/EIB? Bo po tym przewodzie pójdzie też CAN, ModBus, BacNET i wszelakie inne RSy, czyli praktycznie wszystkie kabelkowe systemy ID jak i BMS. 
b) Czy to znaczy protokół/system KNX? Bo takowy pójdzie po zwykłej skrętce cat5, radiu a nawet po przewodach 230V.

Generalnie kładąc "sieć KNX" da się potem na takim okablowaniu odpalić większość innych systemów. Oczywiście zakładając że okablowanie jest wykonane prawidłowo.

Co do pytania z pierwszego posta - trzeba pomyśleć zawczasu. Komplet projektów jest nieodzowny. Np. na pytanie "gdzie wstawić gniazda LAN" odpowiada jako pierwszy projekt wnętrz, pokazujący gdzie będą biurka, telewizory i inne elementy które mogą z takowych gniazd korzystać. 

Jeżeli miałbym radzić co do kabelków, to na pewno trzeba wiedzieć gdzie się zbiegnie LAN i gdzie będą stały routery. To przyjmujemy jako punkt zborny wszystkiego. Pomyśleć o kamerach i alarmie. Rzucić kilka skrętek + zasilanie ekstra w miejsca takie jak liczniki mediów, główne zawory, kotłownia, rozdzielacze, dach, bramy, furtki itp. Zasilić rolety, żaluzje, markizy a i też karnisze. Ogród? To i taras, trawnik i szopa. Czujniki, podlewanie, zasilanie, RTV, LAN lub Access Point. Tyle standard. Dalej idą rekuperacje, klimatyzacje, baseny, sauny, samochody elektryczne, fotowoltaika itp itd. Wszystko warto zasilić i skomunikować. Ekstra bajery? Podtrzymanie zasilania? Inteligentne wanny? Lustra i blaty z ekranami? Iluminacje w podłogach? Zapadnie, ruchome ściany i panic room? To już dedykowani integratorzy dopowiedzą co i jak. 


Wesołych Świąt wszystkim kolegom życzę  :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

Osobiście nie jestem zagorzałym zwolennikiem systemu KNX. Spośród wielu instalacji które moja firma wykonała przez ostatnie 9 lat w miażdżącej przewadze na systemach Ampio, zaledwie kilka to KNX i to na zdecydowane życzenie klienta. To natomiast nie pozwala mi być ignorantem żeby szufladkować ten system do kategorii 


> KNX jest generalnie przeznaczone do budynków użyteczności publicznej, w domkach montuje się instalacje inteligentne (mniej lub bardziej) oparte na produktach dedykowanych właśnie do tego segmentu.


  lub  


> KNX nie jest przeznaczon do obiektów użyteczności publicznej ani tym bardziej do obiektów przemysłowych, wojskowych itp
> Do domków jednorodzinnych jak najbardziej z tym że obecnie są juz o wiele lepsze systemy oparte na Ethernecie (tańsze i mające więcej możlwiości)


Rany boskie, co jeden to lepszy fachowiec  :wink: 



> Pierwotnie jeszcze jako EIB był dedykowany do domków, ale życie pokazało coś innego.


A co za różnica, EiB i KNX z założenia to to samo. Jak takie coś można wypisywać?



> To są spostrzeżenia moje i moich znajomych elektryków.


Nie chciałbym wrzucać wszystkich do jednego wora ale z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że większość elektryków ogłaszających się z inteligentnymi instalacjami realizuje je jedynie na bezprzewodówce nawet w nowo budowanych domach lub systemie alarmowym i tak naprawdę nie mają większego pojęcia o inteligentnych instalacjach. Zazwyczaj przedstawiają je swojemu klientowi jako takie instalacje co można sterować telefonem. 
Żeby doinformować niedoinformowanych wyjaśnię. Systemy rozproszone (to takie gdzie logika jest rozproszona we wszystkich modułach), a takim właśnie jest KNX czy też Ampio nadają się i są dedykowane do każdego rodzaju budownictwa. Zarówno małe mieszkania (bo już nawet jeden moduł jest autonomicznym elementem systemu), czy to do dużych budynków komercyjnych (bo nie ma tu znaczenia chociażby ograniczenie mocy centrali a ruch w sieci jest ograniczany przez sprzęgła liniowe). To jednak w tym temacie nie ma większego znaczenia bo pytanie brzmiało:



> Zbliża się termin zakończenia SSO w moim domu. Teraz zamierzam poszukac elektryka który mi wykona instalację elektryczną.
> Problem w tym że w przyszłości chcę zainstalowac siec KNX, lan, sieć TV ale jeszcze nie mam wlaściwie planu jak te sieci mają wyglądac i gdzie będa ostatecznie umieszczone gniazdka.
> Moje pytanie brzmi: czy jest jakaś technologia (jakies peszle, kanały dla przewodów, korytka) czy sposób który pozwoliłby mi przeprowadzac nowe kable bez konieczności kucia ścian? Może przewody powinny byc położone w posadzce i zasłonięte od góry jakimiś pokrywami? Tak żeby kucie w ścianach odbywało się jedynie przy nowych gniazdkach.


Na to pytanie odpowiedział już vascode. Branie się za instalację elektryczną bez planu rozmieszczenia gniazd, lamp, włączników i reszty obwodów jest dużym błędem. Najlepiej przesunąć sobie trochę termin rozłożenia instalacji elektrycznej i przygotować się do niej. Druga moja rada, jeśli planujesz w przyszłości instalację automatyki to lepiej zrobić to od razu, przynajmniej w podstawowej wersji. Darować sobie na razie ekrany dotykowe z wizualizacją, drogie włączniki z wyświetlaczami, integracje urządzeń zewnętrznych ale zrobić podstawowe sterowanie oświetleniem i roletami lub może też temperaturą. Zaoszczędzisz kabli, włączników które później będziesz musiał wymienić i zrobić sterowanie w szafie. Jeśli przygotujesz instalację pod późniejszy montaż automatyki w puszkach to musisz wziąć pod uwagę, że w KNX aktory dopuszkowe są znacznie droższe niż wielokanałowe na szynę.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Co do pytania z pierwszego posta - trzeba pomyśleć zawczasu. Komplet projektów jest nieodzowny. Np. na pytanie "gdzie wstawić gniazda LAN" odpowiada jako pierwszy projekt wnętrz, pokazujący gdzie będą biurka, telewizory i inne elementy które mogą z takowych gniazd korzystać.


Już nawet nie chciałem tego proponować bo to się oczywiście zawsze wiąże z dodatkowymi, niemałymi kosztami, ale zawsze namawiam klienta na zrobienie sobie projektu wnętrza. Inwestycja która bądź co bądź w efekcie końcowym zwykle się spłaca, a architekci zazwyczaj mają ciekawe pomysły na które sam inwestor rzadko kiedy wpadnie.

----------


## domsat

Kol. if-Jimi – sam piszesz, że w ciągu 9 lat w domkach wykonałeś tylko kilka instalacji KNX, a zdecydowana większość to było Ampio. Tym samym potwierdziłeś tylko moją tezę. W szufladzie „domki” KNX jest na samym dnie, rynek sam o tym zadecydował i trzeba być ignorantem, aby tego nie widzieć. Wspomniane przeze mnie EIB to po prostu pierwotna nazwa dzisiejszego KNX czyli nie jest to wszystko jedno i przytyk „jak można takie coś wypisywać” jest nie na miejscu. A co do fachowości to Ty nie jesteś upoważniony do oceny.
Dalej nie będę uczestniczył w tej „dyskusji”. Wolę inne spędzanie czasu np. lekturę czasopisma „Zabezpieczenia” nr 6/2018:
https://www.zabezpieczenia.com.pl/si...6_2018_www.pdf
Tematem numeru jest właśnie Inteligentny Dom z m.in. ciekawym artykułem, z którego pozwolę sobie zacytować:
„W przypadku budowy domu czy generalnego remontu niezwykle ważne jest zdecydowanie się
na system automatyki budynkowej i wybranie konkretnego rozwiązania na jak najwcześniejszym
etapie prac.”
Idealnie pasujące do problemu autora tego tematu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Zachowam sobie jednak prawo do oceniania fachowości, chociażby na podstawie własnego doświadczenia, wiedzy, odczucia oraz tego co widzę u innych tudzież czytam na tym forum.  Czytanie artykułów tego typu które podlinkowałeś to strata czasu. Większość jest sponsorowanych i nie wyciągniesz z nich żadnej rzetelnej wiedzy. Sam mam w miesiącu ze dwie, trzy oferty na takie artykuły, a podczas wystawiania się na targach przychodzą co 10 minut. Dlatego też często jest tak że największy badziew przedstawiany jest jako najlepsze cudo dostępne na rynku. Wracając do systemów, to czy coś jest częściej instalowane czy rzadziej nie ma żadnego przełożenia na jego jakość. Wręcz przeciwnie, najczęściej instalowane są tanie, bezprzewodowe, popularne systemy. Dlatego że są tanie, popularne, łatwe do zainstalowania, instalatorzy nie mają nic innego w ofercie a najgorsze jest to że zwykle sami nie są świadomi ich największych wad. Dlatego też inwestorzy nie mają łatwego orzechu do zgryzienia bo są zasypywani reklamami a większość firm instalacyjnych tak naprawdę się na tym nie zna. Tym niemniej, w żaden sposób nie potwierdziłem Twojej tezy.

----------


## Lew2

Czy wystarczy jak na etapie budowy pociągnę sobie dwużyłową skrętkę telefoniczną od centrali do niektórych gniazdek i łączników? Topologia gwiazdy pod przyszły LON Works.

----------


## brencik

Lon to dobre 10 lat temu święcił triumfy. Switch LONowski to kilkaset zł, switch LAN 10-krotnie mniej. Teraz prościej i taniej puścić wszystko po LANie.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Lon to dobre 10 lat temu święcił triumfy. Switch LONowski to kilkaset zł, switch LAN 10-krotnie mniej. Teraz prościej i taniej puścić wszystko po LANie.


Chciałbym być grzeczny na tym forum, ale jak czytam takie bzdury to klawiatura parzy mnie żeby nie napisać czegoś za co mógłbym zostać zbanowany przez moderatora. Raz, porównujesz system stricte zdecentralizowany i bezpieczny do rozwiązania który uwali cały budynek przy awarii głupiego switcha sieciowego. Dwa, namawiasz do zastosowania taniego switcha za parę groszy. Jak już z jakiegoś niezrozumiałego dla mnie powodu miałbym skorzystać z rozwiązania które proponujesz to koniecznie zastosowałbym przemysłowy switch + redundantne zasilanie, a takie kosztują parę tysięcy a nie kilkadziesiąt złotych. Trzy, cały czas czekamy na jakieś ethernetowe rozwiązania które jak to piszesz mają większe możliwości od systemów magistralnych. A to że coś jest tańsze nie jest powodem dla którego miałbym to zastosować. Połóż sobie folię na dach zamiast dachówki, będzie taniej.




> Czy wystarczy jak na etapie budowy pociągnę sobie dwużyłową skrętkę telefoniczną od centrali do niektórych gniazdek i łączników? Topologia gwiazdy pod przyszły LON Works.


Nie korzystaj z kabla telefonicznego do transmisji sygnału cyfrowego. Są cienkie, mają cienką izolację a przez to większą pojemność, a większa pojemność kabla to kłopoty przy cyfrowej transmisji. Poza tym nie masz żadnych dodatkowych par w razie draki. Przeciągnij sobie zwykłą skrętkę kat 5e lub EiB. Tak jak napisał powyżej homelogic postawisz na tym później większość systemów, również Lonworks.

----------


## homelogic

LON do domu? Grubo. 

Brencik, jaki system działający po LAN masz na mysli?

----------


## domsat

Do kol. if-Jimi odnośnie postu #16: negujesz wszystko i wszystkich. To zwykłe zarozumialstwo. Dalsza dyskusja to strata mojego cennego czasu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Do kol. if-Jimi odnośnie postu #16: negujesz wszystko i wszystkich. To zwykłe zarozumialstwo. Dalsza dyskusja to strata mojego cennego czasu.


Może i zwykłe zarozumialstwo, ale neguję tylko wtedy jeśli ktoś wypisuje bzdury. Dlatego też nie wypowiadam się na tym forum w działach dotyczących składu atomowego cementu do fundamentów piętrowych domów rodzin pięcioosobowych bo się na tym nie znam. Mógłbym tam zabłysnąć podobnie jak jeden i drugi kolega powyżej.

PS. Szczęśliwego nowego roku  :smile:

----------


## 2jacek2

Odbiegamy od meritum Panowie. Wydaje mi się że przy obecnym moim niezdecydowaniu a także ze względu na otwartość najlepsza będzie sieć inteligentna oparta na Z-Wave. Może bym i pokusił się na KNX ale nie mam pojecia jakie pomysły mi wpadną do głowy a nie poryje wszystkich scian na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Odbiegamy od meritum Panowie. Wydaje mi się że przy obecnym moim niezdecydowaniu a także ze względu na otwartość najlepsza będzie sieć inteligentna oparta na Z-Wave. Może bym i pokusił się na KNX ale nie mam pojecia jakie pomysły mi wpadną do głowy a nie poryje wszystkich scian na wszelki wypadek.


2jacek2 jeśli jesteś na etapie budowy i masz okazję puścić magistrale to najgorszym rozwiązaniem będzie pójście w bezprzewodówkę. Zainstaluj sobie głębokie puszki kieszeniowe przy włącznikach i przeciągnij magistralę w pierścień. Najlepiej niezależny pierścień na każdym poziomie. Zainwestujesz 200 złotych więcej a w przyszłości zrobisz sobie co zechcesz.

----------


## 2jacek2

Jaka magstrale pierscieniowa? Co to jest. Wybacz ze dopytuję ale jestem w temacie świeżakiem.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Wychodzisz z magistralą z rozdzielni i lecisz wedle schematu: rozdzielnia --> pierwsza puszka --> druga puszka --> trzecia puszka ----> ...x puszka...-->ostatnia puszka --> wracasz do rozdzielni. A do rozdzielni wracasz na wypadek gdyby ktoś uszkodził magistralę w trakcie remontu. Systemy magistralne działają tak, że obojętnie w którym momencie do tego samego kabla podłączysz moduł to łączy się on z pozostałymi modułami jeśli jest to system o logice rozproszonej, bądź z centralą jeśli jest to system scentralizowany. To tak w uproszczeniu bo różnie są różne systemy zbudowane.

----------


## 2jacek2

A czemu tylko głębokie puszki kieszeniowe przy włącznikach? Nie powinny być też przy gniazdkach zasilających?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Możesz sobie również takie zainstalować przy gniazdach ale niezależne sterowanie gniazdami to już taki trochę przerost. Oczywiście za wyjątkiem tych gniazd którymi chcemy sterować bo wiemy, że np. będzie do niego włączona lampa stojąca. Natomiast zwykła puszka głęboka (8 cm) wystarczy do gniazda a kosztuje 10 razy mniej niż kieszeniowa. Kieszeniowe stosujemy w przypadku włączników ponieważ zwykle schodzi do nich więcej niż jeden obwód a wtedy robi się już ciasno i kieszeniowe ratują tyłek. 

Tak czy inaczej ja zawsze klienta namawiam żeby podstawę sterowania zrobił sobie od razu ponieważ wielokanałowe moduły do rozdzielni nie kosztują dużo. A to co kosztuje więcej, czyli panele dotykowe, ekrany, stacje pogodowe, integracje różnego rodzaju itp można sobie dołożyć później albo w prostej instalacji podarować. Natomiast w przypadku kiedy najpierw zrobisz sobie instalację zwykłą a potem będziesz chciał ją przerabiać to musisz wziąć pod uwagę że raz: moduły dopuszkowe wychodzą drożej niż wielokanałowe w rozdzielni. Dwa: później będziesz musiał wymienić wszystkie przyciski z bistabilnych na monostabilne jeśli będziesz chciał skorzystać z wielofunkcyjności tych przycisków i nie będziesz chciał mieć nieładu w pozycjach włączników. Trzy: w przypadku włączników schodowych czeka Cię instalowanie kilku modułów do jednego obwodu (chyba że odpowiednio przygotujesz instalację). Cztery: jeżeli w danej puszce będziesz miał nieparzystą ilość obwodów to czeka Cię instalowanie modułów jednokanałowych lub jeden przekaźnik będzie wisiał w powietrzu a to znowu generuje dodatkowe koszty. Jest jeszcze kupę innych spraw dotyczących rolet, ogrzewania itp których jak nie przemyślisz od razu to albo funkcjonalność będzie o wiele gorsza albo koszt dodatkowych modułów większy.

----------


## 2jacek2

Na razie chciałbym położyć tylko przewody a samym dopracowywaniem szczegolow instajacji intelinegntej zajmować się już po wprowadzeniu  i zamieszkaniu. Z powodów czasowych inne opcje nie wchodzą w grę. Wiem że fajnie by było mieć wszystko przemyślane ale temat jest duży a wgryzienie się w temat nie jest łatwe i terminy gonią. Magistralę proponujesz na skrętce?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Rozumiem że elektryk już jest i zaczyna lub lada dzień ma zaczynać? Ale nawet jeśli to dobry integrator przyjdzie i na miejscu sprawnie wytłumaczy elektrykowi jak przygotować instalację pod automatykę. Dodam, że instalacja okablowania pod automatykę jest bardziej logiczna i prostsza do zrozumienia niż w standardowej instalacji elektrycznej. Natomiast jeśli pozostaniesz przy swoim to ja na twoim miejscu i tak zaprosiłbym integratora na konsultację żeby standardowa instalacja również była optymalnie przygotowana pod późniejszą rozbudowę. Jeśli chodzi o magistralę to tak jak napisałem wcześniej może to być UTP, natomiast jeśli budynek jest większy to rozwiń sobie najlepiej kabel EiB, puścisz po nim wiele różnych systemów.

----------


## 2jacek2

Budynek to raptem 100 m. kw  parterowy więc nie jest większy. Nawet powiedziałbym że mały. Elektryk ma wejść w ciągu jakichś 3 miesięcy więc czasu fizycznie jest niby dość ale problemem jest brak mojego czasu na rozkminianie tego wszystkiego w ktorym miejscu co i jak chcę mieć. Do tego dodaj preferencje i rozne pomysły innych przyszlych mieszkańców,tudzież doadywanie się z innymi fachowcami,zalatwianie okien itp
 a okaze sie ze sprawa nie jest tak prosta i szybka. Po prostu wolę się tym zając po zamieszkaniu. Chyba rzeczywiście będę musiał skonsultować to z integratorem automatykiem, ewentualnie pogadam z elektrykiem a on może ogarnie.A co to jest ta "podstawa sterowania" ?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Budynek to raptem 100 m. kw  parterowy więc nie jest większy. Nawet powiedziałbym że mały. Elektryk ma wejść w ciągu jakichś 3 miesięcy więc czasu fizycznie jest niby dość ale problemem jest brak mojego czasu na rozkminianie tego wszystkiego w ktorym miejscu co i jak chcę mieć. Do tego dodaj preferencje i rozne pomysły innych przyszlych mieszkańców,tudzież doadywanie się z innymi fachowcami,zalatwianie okien itp
>  a okaze sie ze sprawa nie jest tak prosta i szybka. Po prostu wolę się tym zając po zamieszkaniu.


Budujesz nieduży dom i masz naprawdę sporo czasu. Wystarczy że teraz poświęcisz dwie godziny na konsultację z dobrym fachowcem (z naciskiem na DOBRYM) a zaoszczędzisz niemało kasy i zyskasz sporo funkcjonalności. Na początku napisałeś że myślisz o systemie KNX. O ile ten system w wersji w rozdzielni nie jest bardzo drogi to w wersji pestek podtynkowych kosztuje całkiem sporo. 




> A co to jest ta "podstawa sterowania" ?


Sterowanie z systemu wszystkimi podstawowymi obwodami (oświetlenie, rolety, ewentualnie ogrzewanie) za pomocą zwykłych włączników mechanicznych monostabilnych. Tak to wygląda w Ampio ponieważ większość modułów wyjściowych w standardzie ma też wejścia pod przyciski i czujniki temperatury, w KNX trzeba byłoby zastosować dodatkowe moduły wejść lub od razu przyciski systemowe bo aktory na szynę zazwyczaj mają tylko wyjścia. Weź też pod uwagę, że gdybyś się zdecydował na automatykę od razu to na dzień dobry ograniczasz włączniki o połowę bo bez problemu krótkie przyciśnięcia mogą Ci zapalać światło a przytrzymanie tego samego przycisku może Ci zasunąć roletę. Nie będę już pisał i dwóch kliknięciach, trzech itd bo to sprawdza się tylko w niektórych przypadkach ale ograniczenie włączników chociażby tylko o połowę też czyni fajne oszczędności i ładniej na ścianie wygląda.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Nie będę już wspominał o ewentualnych czujnikach otwarcia w drzwiach i oknach. Wpuszczane kosztują parę złotych, nie widać ich i są bezobsługowe. Jak teraz o tym nie zadecydujesz to czekają Cię bezprzewodowe które są wiele droższe, gorsze i widać je z daleka.

----------


## agb

> Budujesz nieduży dom i masz naprawdę sporo czasu. Wystarczy że teraz poświęcisz dwie godziny na konsultację z dobrym fachowcem (z naciskiem na DOBRYM) a zaoszczędzisz niemało kasy i zyskasz sporo funkcjonalności. Na początku napisałeś że myślisz o systemie KNX. O ile ten system w wersji w rozdzielni nie jest bardzo drogi to w wersji pestek podtynkowych kosztuje całkiem sporo.


Możesz napisać co oznacza, że nie jest bardzo drogi wg Ciebie? Przykładowy dom 100m2, 30pkt świetlnych 10 rolet/żaluzji. Od elektryki po instalację KNX z zaprogramowaniem. 





> Sterowanie z systemu wszystkimi podstawowymi obwodami (oświetlenie, rolety, ewentualnie ogrzewanie) za pomocą zwykłych włączników mechanicznych monostabilnych. Tak to wygląda w Ampio ponieważ większość modułów wyjściowych w standardzie ma też wejścia pod przyciski i czujniki temperatury, w KNX trzeba byłoby zastosować dodatkowe moduły wejść lub od razu przyciski systemowe bo aktory na szynę zazwyczaj mają tylko wyjścia. Weź też pod uwagę, że gdybyś się zdecydował na automatykę od razu to na dzień dobry ograniczasz włączniki o połowę bo bez problemu krótkie przyciśnięcia mogą Ci zapalać światło a przytrzymanie tego samego przycisku może Ci zasunąć roletę. Nie będę już pisał i dwóch kliknięciach, trzech itd bo to sprawdza się tylko w niektórych przypadkach ale ograniczenie włączników chociażby tylko o połowę też czyni fajne oszczędności i ładniej na ścianie wygląda.



Możesz wytłumaczyć jak działa to sterowanie mechanicznymi przyciskami monostabilnymi w KNX? Bo jeżeli się nie mylę to z każdego takiego przycisku musi iść kabel do modułu w centrali. Chyba, że pisząc o takim sterowaniu miałeś na myśli wyłącznie Ampio, ale wtedy też zastanawiam się jak to jest tam rozwiązane.

----------


## 2jacek2

Ale sama sieć w topologii pierścieniowej mi chyba wystarczy żeby elastycznie rozbudowywać wszystko później. Załóźmy że mam tylko gniazdko elektryczne z EiB i chcę sobie dodatkowo zainstalować czujnik zadymienia obok. Ryje w scianach tylko fragment od gniazdka do czujnuka, wpinam czujnik w ten pierścień, tynkuje i tyle. I tak sobie mogę rozbudowywac wszystko.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Możesz napisać co oznacza, że nie jest bardzo drogi wg Ciebie? Przykładowy dom 100m2, 30pkt świetlnych 10 rolet/żaluzji. Od elektryki po instalację KNX z zaprogramowaniem.


Myślę że o przykładową wycenę powinieneś zapytać kogoś kto się głównie tym systemem zajmuje. Chodziło mi o to że np. aktor 16 przekaźników na listwę spokojnie kupisz za 2000 zł a za aktor do puszki (2 przekaźniki) trzeba już dać 700 zł. Czyli 125 zł za przekaźnik a 350 to już drobna różnica. Jednokanałowy wychodzi jeszcze więcej. Oczywiście pewnie gdzieś się coś tańszego znajdzie bo producentów jest wiele i Chińczycy też już opanowali ten rynek ale to są ceny urządzeń które ja znam. 




> Możesz wytłumaczyć jak działa to sterowanie mechanicznymi przyciskami monostabilnymi w KNX? Bo jeżeli się nie mylę to z każdego takiego przycisku musi iść kabel do modułu w centrali. Chyba, że pisząc o takim sterowaniu miałeś na myśli wyłącznie Ampio, ale wtedy też zastanawiam się jak to jest tam rozwiązane.


Tak jak napisałem powyżej tak to wygląda w Ampio. W przypadku KNX musisz stosować przyciski magistralne lub dokładać moduły wejść, albo znaleźć aktory które mają wejścia ale ja nie znam. Jeśli chodzi o Ampio to fajne jest to że tam większość modułów wyjść ma odpowiednią ilość wejść niezależnie od tego czy są to urządzenia na listwę czy do puszki. Jeśli nie chcesz stosować dodatkowych modułów wejść do puszki to możesz sobie od przycisku polecieć jakimś cienkim kabelkiem do rozdzielni i skorzystać z wolnych wejść. Dlatego też jeśli klient życzy sobie instalację niedrogą bez przycisków dotykowych z wyświetlaczem lub bez to na Ampio można to zrealizować bez problemu. I można je programować do absurdalnych wręcz funkcji (np. do 255 krótkich kliknięć albo przytrzymanie od 0,1s do 40 godzin)   




> Ale sama sieć w topologii pierścieniowej mi chyba wystarczy żeby elastycznie rozbudowywać wszystko później. Załóźmy że mam tylko gniazdko elektryczne z EiB i chcę sobie dodatkowo zainstalować czujnik zadymienia obok. Ryje w scianach tylko fragment od gniazdka do czujnuka, wpinam czujnik w ten pierścień, tynkuje i tyle. I tak sobie mogę rozbudowywac wszystko.


TAK. Tyle, że czujnika dymu nie instaluje się obok tylko na suficie. I osobiście nie znam czujnika dymu na magistrali KNX więc jeśli nie znajdziesz to czekać Cię będzie dokładanie podtynkowego modułu wejść lub bezprzewodowy i okaże się że wydasz na to kilka razy więcej niż jakbyś przygotował instalację. Poza tym czujnik dymu powinien być wpięty w system bezpieczeństwa. Wiem że podałeś to tylko jako przykład, ale odpowiedziałem w ten sposób żebyś miał świadomość że ze wszystkim będziesz miał pod górkę.

----------


## agb

> Myślę że o przykładową wycenę powinieneś zapytać kogoś kto się głównie tym systemem zajmuje. Chodziło mi o to że np. aktor 16 przekaźników na listwę spokojnie kupisz za 2000 zł a za aktor do puszki (2 przekaźniki) trzeba już dać 700 zł. Czyli 125 zł za przekaźnik a 350 to już drobna różnica. Jednokanałowy wychodzi jeszcze więcej. Oczywiście pewnie gdzieś się coś tańszego znajdzie bo producentów jest wiele i Chińczycy też już opanowali ten rynek ale to są ceny urządzeń które ja znam.


Rzecz w tym, że mam i wiele mogę o niej powiedzieć, ale na pewno nie to, że nie jest bardzo droga. Szczególnie, że mowa tylko o światłach i roletach/żaluzjach.




> Tak jak napisałem powyżej tak to wygląda w Ampio. W przypadku KNX musisz stosować przyciski magistralne lub dokładać moduły wejść, albo znaleźć aktory które mają wejścia ale ja nie znam. Jeśli chodzi o Ampio to fajne jest to że tam większość modułów wyjść ma odpowiednią ilość wejść niezależnie od tego czy są to urządzenia na listwę czy do puszki. Jeśli nie chcesz stosować dodatkowych modułów wejść do puszki to możesz sobie od przycisku polecieć jakimś cienkim kabelkiem do rozdzielni i skorzystać z wolnych wejść. Dlatego też jeśli klient życzy sobie instalację niedrogą bez przycisków dotykowych z wyświetlaczem lub bez to na Ampio można to zrealizować bez problemu. I można je programować do absurdalnych wręcz funkcji (np. do 255 krótkich kliknięć albo przytrzymanie od 0,1s do 40 godzin).


Czyli jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem różnica jest taka, że moduł Ampio ma wejścia, a do KNX trzeba go dokupić i można osiągnąć to samo?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Rzecz w tym, że mam i wiele mogę o niej powiedzieć, ale na pewno nie to, że nie jest bardzo droga. Szczególnie, że mowa tylko o światłach i roletach/żaluzjach.


Oczywiście że instalacja KNX potrafi być co najmniej bardzo droga. Równie dobrze za wyżej wspomniane 2000 można kupić na listwę aktor czterokrotny, np. z Thebena z przekaźnikami bistabilnymi. Albo zadajniki za 8 tysi, albo serwer wizualizacji z ekranem naściennym za 30  :smile:  




> Czyli jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem różnica jest taka, że moduł Ampio ma wejścia, a do KNX trzeba go dokupić i można osiągnąć to samo?


Pewnie jak poszperasz to znajdziesz gdzieś aktor KNX z wejściami, ale pewnie będzie rzadkością. Jeśli się mylę to niech mnie ktoś lepiej znający się sprostuje. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o Ampio to oprócz tego, że mają w standardzie wejścia w modułach wyjściowych to każdy moduł ma bardzo rozbudowaną logikę. Można w nich każdą funkcję zbudować o maksymalnie 32 warunki i to w prosty sposób nie znając żadnego języka programowania. Kolejna sprawa to szybka konfiguracja i fakt, że klient jak chce to może sobie sam konfigurować przy inwestycji 70 zł za konfigurator.

----------


## agb

> Oczywiście że instalacja KNX potrafi być co najmniej bardzo droga. Równie dobrze za wyżej wspomniane 2000 można kupić na listwę aktor czterokrotny, np. z Thebena z przekaźnikami bistabilnymi. Albo zadajniki za 8 tysi, albo serwer wizualizacji z ekranem naściennym za 30


Ja widzę, że ona nie będzie inna niż bardzo droga nawet jeżeli wybierzemy tanie moduły i same najzwyklejsze przyciski. Wiadomo, że z dodatkami można popłynąć, ale rozmawiamy o absolutnym minimum z możliwością rozbudowy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

No tak ale weź pod uwagę, że tutaj zwykle problemem jest fakt, że firmy KNX-owe każą sobie słono płacić. Może nie wszystkie ale zauważyłem taką tendencję na rynku. Mogę Ci zdradzić ile u nas kosztowała by instalacja automatyki na Ampio o którą zapytałeś powyżej. 30 punktów świetlnych (załóżmy 16 obwodów zał / wył), 10 rolet, sterowanie na zwykłych włącznikach, dostęp z zewnątrz, wizualizacja, podwójne zasilanie magistrali na module redundantnym, instalacja modułów na przygotowanej instalacji elektrycznej + konfiguracja wyszło 7500 zł brutto. Myślę że instalacja elektryczna też coś koło tego. Ale to faktycznie malutka instalacja, nie pamiętam żebyśmy kiedykolwiek coś takiego robili.

----------


## homelogic

Na takie małe instalacje najlepsza jest bezprzewodówka. 

Na renomowanych klockach (Delta Dore) 30 osobnych ptk oświetleń + 10 rolet na kosztuje ok. 11k brutto. 16 ptk oświetleń + 10 rolet to 7k brutto. Do tego montaż i konfiguracja za 2500 brutto. Wszystko zamie dzień lub dwa max.

Idąc w najtańsze (Zamel) cenę dzielimy przez dwa.

Wszystko na zwykłej instalacji elektrycznej, bez kilku tygodni na ustalanie, bez kilku skoroszytów dokumentacji, bez kilometrów kabli i rodzielni jak na ruskim kosmodromie.

----------


## 2jacek2

Akurat oswietlenie i rolety to wodotryski. Chodzi o sterowanie grzejnikami, piecem na pelet, swiatlem zewnetrznym,czujniki czadu, zalania, ognia. Co Wy wszyscy z tym światłem i roletami   :smile:  .

----------


## agb

Akurat grzejników miał nie będę. Pieca na pelet też nie. Czujniki czasu, zalania, ognia to sobie można centralą alarmową oblecieć.

Z żaluzjami, bo rolety mnie nie interesują jest tak, że sterowanie każdą roletą osobno jest tanie. Ale żeby wpiąć w to czujnik wiatru i podnieść wszystkie ja wieje, to wg. mojej wiedzy przestaje być tanie. Dlatego przy podobnym koszcie lepiej to w ramach IB zrobić.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Akurat oswietlenie i rolety to wodotryski. Chodzi o sterowanie grzejnikami, piecem na pelet, swiatlem zewnetrznym,czujniki czadu, zalania, ognia. Co Wy wszyscy z tym światłem i roletami   .


Tak, ale oświetlenie i rolety to takie obwody które lepiej od razu zrobić żeby potem nie ponosić dodatkowych kosztów o których było powyżej, dlatego Ci o nich pisałem. Ogrzewanie oczywiście bardzo ważne ale to można dorobić później jeśli kable są przygotowane, a bez termostatów przy dobrze ustawionej temperaturze na początku dasz sobie rady do czasu późniejszego zainstalowania sterowników. Czujniki czadu, zalania, dymu to system alarmowy, koniecznie sobie pod to przygotuj kable. 

Homelogic nie grzesz  :smile:

----------


## brencik

> Akurat oswietlenie i rolety to wodotryski.


 Sterowanie roletami to podstawowe i wręcz najważniesza funkcja domowej automatyki. Od tego się zaczyna mysleć o automatyce domowej a ty majaczysz że to wodotryski.

----------


## brencik

> Na takie małe instalacje najlepsza jest bezprzewodówka.


Skoro instalacja jest mała to najprościej pociągnąc kable bo skoro jest mała to nie będzie potrzeba ich zbyt wiele :tongue:

----------


## 2jacek2

> Od tego się zaczyna mysleć o automatyce domowej a ty majaczysz że to wodotryski.


Ale nie obrażajmy się nawzajem  ok? Dla mnie to są bzdurki ale dla kogoś innego oswietlenie i rolety mogą być najważniejszymi i jedynymi rzeczami w automatyce domowej.

----------


## homelogic

> Skoro instalacja jest mała to najprościej pociągnąc kable bo skoro jest mała to nie będzie potrzeba ich zbyt wiele


Mała instalacja to małe mieszkanie, gdzie niekoniecznie mamy miejsce na rozdzielnię. Zwyczajowa rozdzielnia w mieszkaniu to kilka modułów  :wink: . 
Dalej, mówimy o małej ilości funkcji (światło,rolety, może ogrzewanie). Dla tak banalnych spraw naprawdę szkoda tego ekstra nakładu czasu a i też pieniędzy. Sama rozdzielnia zeżre kilka tysięcy złotych.  

A już w ogóle nie ma tematu jak to okablowanie będzie sobie kładł inwestor wraz ze szwagrem na podstawie porad z forum. Taki dom będzie potem nadawał się tylko do egzorcyzmów. 

W pełne gwiazdy czy magistrale można się bawić jak mamy forsę na wszystko. Czyli najpierw projekt wnętrz, na to ładny projekt okablowania zrobiony przez fachowców, instalacja przez fachowców i nadzór przez fachowców. Kompleksowo i bezproblemowo. W każdym innym przypadku naprawdę szkoda czasu - bezprzewodówa załatwi wszystko równie dobrze, a nawet lepiej, bo da nam większą elastyczność i na etapie budowy i podczas użytkowania systemu. Będzie też mniej awaryjnie, bo nie będzie się instalacja opierała o jakąś pokleconą ze ścinek magistralę czy kosmiczne warkocze idące w poprzek ścian.

----------


## 2jacek2

> A już w ogóle nie ma tematu jak to okablowanie będzie sobie kładł inwestor wraz ze szwagrem na podstawie porad z forum. Taki dom będzie potem nadawał się tylko do egzorcyzmów.


Bez przesady, na podstawie porad z forum to można styropian na poddaszu położyć a nie bawić się w instalacje elektryczne. Chodzi o to żeby byc świadomym inwestorem i nie dać się zrobić w przysłowiowego konia. Dla mnie obecnie jedyne dostepne opcje to zlecic wlektrykowi polozenie magistrali pierscieniowej albo darowanie sobie i oparcie w przyszlosci automatyki na Z Wave (Czy innych tam Bee Geesach)

----------


## marcin225

Nie jeden inwestor na podstawie porad z forum robi elektrykę ze szwagrem, poczytajcie dział dot. instalacji elektrycznych. A i elektryk potrafi spier... instalację także nie zawsze dobrze się trafi. Nie idźcie w bezprzewodówkę jak jest możliwość oprzewodowania.

----------


## brencik

Bezprzewodówka to ostateczność gdy nie da się bezbolesnie doprowadzić okablowania, czyli najczęściej dla tępogłowych lub dla tych co zapomnieli połozyć odpowiednie okablowanie w trakcie budowy.

----------


## homelogic

> Bezprzewodówka to ostateczność gdy nie da się bezbolesnie doprowadzić okablowania, czyli najczęściej dla tępogłowych lub dla tych co zapomnieli połozyć odpowiednie okablowanie w trakcie budowy.


Tak było jeszcze 10 lat temu, jak jeszcze nie było sensownych bezprzewodówek.  Kabel ma sens przy dużej ilości danych, np. instalacja CCTV. Ale walenie setek osobnych przewodów do przerzucania pojedynczych sygnałów włącz/wyłącz to niepotrzebne komplikowanie życia. Szczególnie że nic nie zyskujemy, bo funkcjonalności będą te same.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Bez przesady, na podstawie porad z forum to można styropian na poddaszu położyć a nie bawić się w instalacje elektryczne. Chodzi o to żeby byc świadomym inwestorem i nie dać się zrobić w przysłowiowego konia. Dla mnie obecnie jedyne dostepne opcje to zlecic wlektrykowi polozenie magistrali pierscieniowej albo darowanie sobie i oparcie w przyszlosci automatyki na Z Wave (Czy innych tam Bee Geesach)


Podsumowując kilka ostatnich postów mam parę spostrzeżeń.
1. Położysz sobie magistralę w pierścień to w przyszłości będziesz miał do wyboru każdą bezprzewodówkę i każdy system magistralny. Nie położysz to do wyboru pozostanie Ci jedynie bezprzewodówka. 
2. Położenie magistrali w Twoim przypadku to nie kilometry / setki dodatkowych przewodów tylko jeden kabelek w domu 100m2 maksymalnie 100mb. Cała reszta to standardowa instalacja. Dodatkowe koszty wynikają w związku z powyższym sobie policz  :smile: 
3. Tak przygotowana instalacja pod system magistralny podtynkowy nie wymaga dużej rozdzielni za parę tysi. Wymaga tylko kilku dodatkowych pól pod zasilacz magistralny oraz ewentualnie serwer.
4. Dobre systemy magistralne są zazwyczaj systemami hybrydowymi, czyli jak trzeba, gdzieś nie podejdziemy magistralą to mają urządzenia bezprzewodowe. KNX ma swój standard bezprzewodowy. Ampio ma z-wave oraz system dalekiego zasięgu LoRa. Bezprzewodowe moduły Ampio lecą do 2 km. W Szczecinie jest tym sterowane oświetlenie bocznicy kolejowej na przestrzeni kilku km. Tak w ramach ciekawostki  :smile: 
5. Największy ból bezprzewodówki w pestkach zasilanych z AC to elektrolity w mikroprzetwornicach. Każdy elektronik i konstruktor wie, że kondensatory elektrolityczne to pierwszy element który po czasie wyleci, tym bardziej w środowisku o podwyższonej temperaturze i to w granicznych parametrach w tym przypadku spowodowanych miniaturyzacją. Dotyczy to wszystkich podtynkowych urządzeń wifi. Dlatego też pomimo że moje ulubione Ampio  :smile:  ma moduły o dużym zasięgu to ja korzystam z tego w ostateczności.
6. Największy ból bezprzewodówki w urządzeniach bateryjnych to konieczność okresowej wymiany baterii. I nie jest to czas który zwykle podają producenci. Taka czujka ruchu po z-wave wyczerpie się po roku bo cały czas pracuje. Wyjątkiem są systemy alarmowe gdzie czujka podczas pobytu domowników jest usypiana, wtedy ma szansę pracować parę lat. Jeśli wyłączysz tryb eko bo będziesz chciał ją użyć do automatyki to również padnie dużo szybciej. Wyjątkiem też jest termostat bezprzewodowy który wystarczy że się wybudzi co jakiś czas, odczyta temperaturę, wykona operację i się uśpi. Tyle że wtedy nie mamy szansy na termostaty PID lub adaptacyjne które wykonują operacje logiczne dużo częściej. 

Dlatego też w moim mniemaniu systemy bezprzewodowe najlepsze są tylko tam gdzie nie mamy już szans na magistralę.

----------


## agb

@iF-Jimi: spotkałem się z informacją, że w przypadku takiej instalacji KNX - standardowo elektryka + magistrala z elementami w puszkach - poszczególne elementy ze sobą gadają, ale nie już nie znają/zapamiętują swoich stanów. Ponadto co z automatyką w takiej instalacji gdy moduły są w puszkach?

----------


## El*ontro

> @iF-Jimi: spotkałem się z informacją, że w przypadku takiej instalacji KNX - standardowo elektryka + magistrala z elementami w puszkach - poszczególne elementy ze sobą gadają, ale nie już nie znają/zapamiętują swoich stanów. Ponadto co z automatyką w takiej instalacji gdy moduły są w puszkach?


W jakim sensie nie znają swoich stanów? Aktory podtynkowe działają generalnie tak samo, jak montowane na szynie, więc nie wiem, skąd wynikałaby ta różnica. Automatyka działa tak samo, jak w przypadku modułów montowanych w rozdzielnicy. Moduły w puszkach są konfigurowane i realizują funkcje automatyki. Jeżeli trzeba dołożyć serwer wizualizacji, to działa to tak samo, jak przy aktorach w rozdzielnicy.

----------


## homelogic

Oj Jimi, sporo nieścisłości wkradło się w Twoje spostrzeżenia.





> 1. Położysz sobie magistralę w pierścień to w przyszłości będziesz miał do wyboru każdą bezprzewodówkę i każdy system magistralny. Nie położysz to do wyboru pozostanie Ci jedynie bezprzewodówka. 
> 2. Położenie magistrali w Twoim przypadku to nie kilometry / setki dodatkowych przewodów tylko jeden kabelek w domu 100m2 maksymalnie 100mb. Cała reszta to standardowa instalacja. Dodatkowe koszty wynikają w związku z powyższym sobie policz 
> 3. Tak przygotowana instalacja pod system magistralny podtynkowy nie wymaga dużej rozdzielni za parę tysi. Wymaga tylko kilku dodatkowych pól pod zasilacz magistralny oraz ewentualnie serwer.


Pierwsze dwa punkty się ogólnie zgadzam, ale w trzecim pojawia się mocne niedopowiedzenie.

Policzmy na przykładzie Ampio zrobionego dobrze:
Serwer - 8 pól (140 mm)Zasilacz - 2 pola (35 mm)Drugi zasilacz - 2 pola (35 mm)Moduł redundancji - 8 pól (140 mm)
Czyli mamy 20 pól szyny zajęte - licząc oczywiście małe zasilacze, bo te powyżej 60 W to raczej 4 pola każdy. Do tego doliczmy kilka modułów na podejścia kabelkami do zugów i innych podpięć, jakieś separatorki, port magistralny do konfiguracji czy podejście ethernetem z boku serwera  :tongue: . Wychodzi że jeżeli ktoś liczy że się zmieści z całością aparatury elektrycznej na jednej standardowej szynie to raczej się przeliczy.

Oczywiście typowy KNX wyjdzie mniej, bo najczęściej serwer poleci do szafki rackowej albo do salonu. Grenton wyjdzie mniej, bo serwer jest węższy. Loxone wyjdzie podobnie, chociaż eternetem podchodzi się od góry  :wink:  Ale i tak w typową rozdzielnię "kawalerkową" nad drzwiami będzie naprawdę ciężko się zmieścić. Można zawsze też zrezygnować z redundancji zasilacza, ale tego nie chcemy, prawda?

Tyle w temacie prostowania niedopowiedzeń. Ogólnie się zgadzam, gdyż magistrala niewiele kosztuje, można rzucić niejako przy okazji i spokoju sumienia, Obiekcje mam co do sensu tej operacji i do ryzyka jakie ze sobą niosą systemy magistralne, szczególnie w rękach amatora. Ale o tym na końcu. 






> 4. Dobre systemy magistralne są zazwyczaj systemami hybrydowymi, czyli jak trzeba, gdzieś nie podejdziemy magistralą to mają urządzenia bezprzewodowe. KNX ma swój standard bezprzewodowy. Ampio ma z-wave oraz system dalekiego zasięgu LoRa. Bezprzewodowe moduły Ampio lecą do 2 km. W Szczecinie jest tym sterowane oświetlenie bocznicy kolejowej na przestrzeni kilku km. Tak w ramach ciekawostki


LoRa coś nie może wystartować poza startupy i egzotyczne dev-kity. W domach praktycznie nie występuje. Tutaj Z-Wave trzyma się mocno i wygląda jak zalążek standardu, aczkolwiek giganci wciąż wybierają Zigbee. BLE umarł. Na horyzoncie Thread i WiFi HaLow. Się dzieje, wybór rośnie, rosną zasięgi, spada awaryjność i ceny... 






> 5. Największy ból bezprzewodówki w pestkach zasilanych z AC to elektrolity w mikroprzetwornicach. Każdy elektronik i konstruktor wie, że kondensatory elektrolityczne to pierwszy element który po czasie wyleci, tym bardziej w środowisku o podwyższonej temperaturze i to w granicznych parametrach w tym przypadku spowodowanych miniaturyzacją. Dotyczy to wszystkich podtynkowych urządzeń wifi. Dlatego też pomimo że moje ulubione Ampio  ma moduły o dużym zasięgu to ja korzystam z tego w ostateczności.


Bzdury. To nie ból, a jeden z wielu standardowych problemów na drodze do dobrego projektu elektroniki  :wink: . Renomowani producenci nie idący po bandzie z kosztami komponentów i mający jakieś know-how dawno sobie z tym poradzili. Przy bardzo małych prądach porządny elektrolit do montażu SMD pożyje spokojnie kilkanaście lat. 

Dobre pestki podtynkowe mają na dzień dobry gwarancję 5 lat od producenta oraz są przystosowane do montażu w puszkach wiatroszczelnych, więc nie martwiłbym się przetwornicami. Prędzej padną przekaźniki niż elektronika, i to niezależnie czy siedzą w module bezprzewodowym czy rozdzielni. 

Czym się należy martwić to tym jednym, dużym zasilaczem który przewala prąd dla całego winogrona kilkudziesięciu modułów dyndających na jednej magistrali. Tym bardziej, że na tym jednym klocku opiera się cały dom, jak klęknie to nie działa ogrzewanie, światło i rolety. Zimna, ciemna chata. Od razu +10 do rozwodu  :wink:  Tu to dopiero warto zapewnić dobrą wentylację, czyli najlepiej rozdzielnię trzymać otwartą, szczególnie jak mamy tam upchane bez żadnej rezerwy...






> 6. Największy ból bezprzewodówki w urządzeniach bateryjnych to konieczność okresowej wymiany baterii. I nie jest to czas który zwykle podają producenci. Taka czujka ruchu po z-wave wyczerpie się po roku bo cały czas pracuje. Wyjątkiem są systemy alarmowe gdzie czujka podczas pobytu domowników jest usypiana, wtedy ma szansę pracować parę lat. Jeśli wyłączysz tryb eko bo będziesz chciał ją użyć do automatyki to również padnie dużo szybciej. Wyjątkiem też jest termostat bezprzewodowy który wystarczy że się wybudzi co jakiś czas, odczyta temperaturę, wykona operację i się uśpi. [B]Tyle że wtedy nie mamy szansy na termostaty PID lub adaptacyjne które wykonują operacje logiczne dużo częściej.


Urządzeń bateryjnych jest relatywnie niewiele, a te co są to są bateryjne raczej dla wygody niż z konieczności. W pilotach od telewizora też trzeba wymieniać baterie, ale jakoś nikt nie sprzedaje pilotów na kabelku. Więc to nie jest ból, a raczej drobna niedogodność rekompensowana przez szereg zalet. Mówiąc o systemach bezprzewodowych ma się na myśli komunikację z centralką, a nie to czy urządzenia są bateryjne. 

Wszystkie pestki podtynkowe są zasilane 230V. Tutaj mamy całe mięso standardowego ID, czyli światła, rolety, żaluzje, garaż, ogród itp. czyli to co ogarnia się przekaźnikiem. Wszystko bezbateryjne.

Do tego idzie ogrzewanie, gdzie termostat na ścianie pełni jedynie rolę czujki temperatury która gada z odbiornikiem. Akurat to, że czujka jest bateryjna to potężna zaleta, bo można sobie ją dowolnie przestawiać lub postawić na półce  :smile: . 
Z kolei odbiornik wisi sobie przy kotle lub w rozdzielaczu i ma zasilanie 230V. To na odbiorniku jest realizowana logika, czyli PIDy, tryby pracy itp, więc nikt nic nie traci. Nawet jest lepiej, bo w lepszych systemach masz dedykowaną całą linię odbiorników do danej grzewki, czy to pomp ciepła, układów rewersyjnych, mieszanych z klimą czy ogrzewania elektrycznego w kilku wariantach. Konkretne urządzenia do konkretnych zastosowań, z ochroną termiczną realizowaną hardwarowo, czy listwy do rozdzielacza z czujnikami punktu rosy i automatycznym sterowaniem zaworami trójdrożnymi wraz z pompą cyrkulacyjną. 

Do tego nie umywa się prawie żaden system z popularnych na naszym rynku, bo albo połowy nie ogarnie albo będzie trzeba spędzić dwa tygodnie na oprogramowaniu logiki i dogrywaniu ręcznie PIDów. Jedynie daje radę KNX w którym jest naprawdę szeroki wybór porządnych aktorów grzewczych o logice rozproszonej i gdzie rozumie się złożoność układów HVAC. Czy w Ampio aktor zaprogramowany na obsługę zaworów ogrzewania będzie działał po awarii magistrali lub zasilacza?






> Dlatego też w moim mniemaniu systemy bezprzewodowe najlepsze są tylko tam gdzie nie mamy już szans na magistralę.


Ja z kolei uważam, że systemy bezprzewodowe są przyszłością, gdzie docelowo zostanie wyeliminowany instalator elektryk, zastąpiony przez informatyka i to tylko w niszy premium. Wystarczy faktyczna dominacja jednego protokołu (oby to nie był Z-Wave  :wink:  ) i się zaczną gotowe napędy, czujki, pstryczki, sterowniki do kotłów, bram, żarówki, smartfony, telewizory... Docelowo Amazon, Ikea, Castorama  :wink:  A wszystko na tyle proste że poradzi sobie z tym przeciętny użytkownik Iphone. Część tego już się zaczyna dziać. 

A obecnie bezprzewodówki (te lepsze oczywiście) są najlepszym wyborem dla klienta z ograniczonym budżetem, czasem lub wiedzą, niezależnie od etapu budowy. Powoli wchodzą też w segment premium i sub-premium, a i też na budynki użyteczności publicznej oraz większe inwestycje. Szybkość montażu, brak nietypowej dokumentacji, ekstra pracy projektowej, łatwość, prostota, bezawaryjność... To się broni samo. Się prosi w rozmowach o głębsze puszki i ew. doradza te kilka ekstra zasilań (rozdzielacze, zawory i liczniki itp) a potem się wchodzi po białym montażu na dwa dni i wsio.

Na przestrzeni ostatniej dekady zamontowałem bardzo wiele systemów w wielu różnych wariantach. Bardzo dobrze wiem jakimi problemami pachnie magistrala. Zrobić ją dobrze jest trudniej niż gwiazdę, a i po drodze czyha wiele pułapek. Atak tynkarzy, płytkarzy, stolarzy, meblarzy... Inwestor z wkrętarką i obrazkiem w dłoni... Złączka śrubowa co sobie lekko puści i zaśniedzieje po paru latach... Raz nawet była kuna albo inny gryzoń w ścianie  :wink: .

Podsumowując - kabelki wcale nie gwarantują większej bezawaryjności, szczególnie w dłuższej perspektywie. Nie dają dużo większych możliwości w podstawowym zakresie funkcji (światła, rolety, żaluzje, garaż i furtki, ogrzewanie, podlewanie). Cenowo wychodzi podobnie porównując koszty pestek podtynkowych (bezprzewodowa / magistralna). A skoro relatywnie można zyskać nic albo niewiele, za to można dużo więcej rzeczy spieprzyć po drodze, to po cholerę się w ogóle w te ekstra kabelki bawić? Lepiej włożyć czas i pieniądze w lepszą sieć LAN, z uwzględnieniem AP, CCTV, multiroomów i innych bajerów.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> @iF-Jimi: spotkałem się z informacją, że w przypadku takiej instalacji KNX - standardowo elektryka + magistrala z elementami w puszkach - poszczególne elementy ze sobą gadają, ale nie już nie znają/zapamiętują swoich stanów. Ponadto co z automatyką w takiej instalacji gdy moduły są w puszkach?


Jest oczywiście różnica w funkcjonalności modułów różnych firm różnych modeli ale tak jak napisał El*ontro nie ma na to wpływu czy pestka czy szyna. I chyba raczej wszystkie aktory zwracają wartość jeśli je odpowiednio sparametryzujesz.




> Pierwsze dwa punkty się ogólnie zgadzam, ale w trzecim pojawia się mocne niedopowiedzenie.
> 
> Policzmy na przykładzie Ampio zrobionego dobrze:
> Serwer - 8 pól (140 mm)Zasilacz - 2 pola (35 mm)Drugi zasilacz - 2 pola (35 mm)Moduł redundancji - 8 pól (140 mm)
> Czyli mamy 20 pól szyny zajęte - licząc oczywiście małe zasilacze, bo te powyżej 60 W to raczej 4 pola każdy. Do tego doliczmy kilka modułów na podejścia kabelkami do zugów i innych podpięć, jakieś separatorki, port magistralny do konfiguracji czy podejście ethernetem z boku serwera . Wychodzi że jeżeli ktoś liczy że się zmieści z całością aparatury elektrycznej na jednej standardowej szynie to raczej się przeliczy.


Chodziło mi o stwierdzenie że sama rozdzielnia zeżre kilka tysi. 20 modułów dodatkowych to co najwyżej 150 zł więcej. I raczej nie sądzę że byłby z tym jakiś większy problem nawet w małym mieszkaniu. A tak przy okazji to kiedyś zrobiliśmy w mieszkaniu na osiedlu mega wypasioną instalację jak na tego typu inwestycje w rozdzielni 1000 x 1200 za szafą w garderobie i po sprawie  :smile: 




> LoRa coś nie może wystartować poza startupy i egzotyczne dev-kity. W domach praktycznie nie występuje. Tutaj Z-Wave trzyma się mocno i wygląda jak zalążek standardu, aczkolwiek giganci wciąż wybierają Zigbee. BLE umarł. Na horyzoncie Thread i WiFi HaLow. Się dzieje, wybór rośnie, rosną zasięgi, spada awaryjność i ceny...


LoRa raczej nigdy nie stanie się standardem jak zauważyłeś. Mamy ją po prostu w Ampio i fajne jest to że jak potrzebuję podłączyć coś nawet bardzo daleko (niezależna lampa ogrodowa, brama, czy o czym tam jeszcze zapomnimy) to jest i działa a przy okazji przetestowana w przemyśle. Ze standardów jeśli chcemy w Ampio jest z-Wave chociaż oboje tego standardu nie lubimy  :smile:  Ale fajne jest to, że mostek z-wave w Ampio wkładamy gdzie chcemy na magistralę i przez to zasięg możemy sobie rozbudować na całą inwestycję bez potrzeby korzystania z Mesha 




> Bzdury. To nie ból, a jeden z wielu standardowych problemów na drodze do dobrego projektu elektroniki . Renomowani producenci nie idący po bandzie z kosztami komponentów i mający jakieś know-how dawno sobie z tym poradzili. Przy bardzo małych prądach porządny elektrolit do montażu SMD pożyje spokojnie kilkanaście lat.


I tu się niestety z tobą nie zgodzę. Prąd oczywiście ma znaczenie ale elektrolity najbardziej wykańcza napięcie + temperatura a do tego dochodzi nam miniaturyzacja. Może ja mam pecha na bezprzewodówki ale kiedyś się z nich wycofałem z powodu awaryjności i błędów w komunikacji. 3 miesiące temu dałem się namówić inwestorowi na inwestycję w Szwecji bo kupił willę i tekst "cena nie ma znaczenia" zadziałał. Poza tym podpisał umowę że będzie płacił nawet za wyjazdy gwarancyjne. Do tej pory wyleciały dwie pestki więc czeka nas wyprawa. Ale biorę oczywiście pod uwagę że mam pecha  :smile: 




> Czym się należy martwić to tym jednym, dużym zasilaczem który przewala prąd dla całego winogrona kilkudziesięciu modułów dyndających na jednej magistrali. Tym bardziej, że na tym jednym klocku opiera się cały dom, jak klęknie to nie działa ogrzewanie, światło i rolety. Zimna, ciemna chata. Od razu +10 do rozwodu  Tu to dopiero warto zapewnić dobrą wentylację, czyli najlepiej rozdzielnię trzymać otwartą, szczególnie jak mamy tam upchane bez żadnej rezerwy...


Przecież kilkakrotnie o tym rozmawialiśmy i chyba nawet na tym forum temat był poruszany. Opieranie magistrali na jednym zasilaczu bez redundancji to głupota i żaden zawodowy instalator sobie na to nie pozwoli. Ale rację masz że dla amatora lub elektryka Janusza chyba faktycznie lepsza bezprzewodówka, trudniej schrzanić instalację.




> Do tego nie umywa się prawie żaden system z popularnych na naszym rynku, bo albo połowy nie ogarnie albo będzie trzeba spędzić dwa tygodnie na oprogramowaniu logiki i dogrywaniu ręcznie PIDów. Jedynie daje radę KNX w którym jest naprawdę szeroki wybór porządnych aktorów grzewczych o logice rozproszonej i gdzie rozumie się złożoność układów HVAC. Czy w Ampio aktor zaprogramowany na obsługę zaworów ogrzewania będzie działał po awarii magistrali lub zasilacza?


Kwestię zasilacza już wyjaśniłem powyżej. Nie miałem jeszcze przypadku awarii magistrali za wyjątkiem sytuacji kiedy sami jej sobie nie uszkodzimy.




> Ja z kolei uważam, że systemy bezprzewodowe są przyszłością, gdzie docelowo zostanie wyeliminowany instalator elektryk, zastąpiony przez informatyka i to tylko w niszy premium. Wystarczy faktyczna dominacja jednego protokołu (oby to nie był Z-Wave  ) i się zaczną gotowe napędy, czujki, pstryczki, sterowniki do kotłów, bram, żarówki, smartfony, telewizory... Docelowo Amazon, Ikea, Castorama  A wszystko na tyle proste że poradzi sobie z tym przeciętny użytkownik Iphone. Część tego już się zaczyna dziać. 
> 
> A obecnie bezprzewodówki (te lepsze oczywiście) są najlepszym wyborem dla klienta z ograniczonym budżetem, czasem lub wiedzą, niezależnie od etapu budowy. Powoli wchodzą też w segment premium i sub-premium, a i też na budynki użyteczności publicznej oraz większe inwestycje. Szybkość montażu, brak nietypowej dokumentacji, ekstra pracy projektowej, łatwość, prostota, bezawaryjność... To się broni samo. Się prosi w rozmowach o głębsze puszki i ew. doradza te kilka ekstra zasilań (rozdzielacze, zawory i liczniki itp) a potem się wchodzi po białym montażu na dwa dni i wsio.
> 
> Na przestrzeni ostatniej dekady zamontowałem bardzo wiele systemów w wielu różnych wariantach. Bardzo dobrze wiem jakimi problemami pachnie magistrala. Zrobić ją dobrze jest trudniej niż gwiazdę, a i po drodze czyha wiele pułapek. Atak tynkarzy, płytkarzy, stolarzy, meblarzy... Inwestor z wkrętarką i obrazkiem w dłoni... Złączka śrubowa co sobie lekko puści i zaśniedzieje po paru latach... Raz nawet była kuna albo inny gryzoń w ścianie .
> 
> Podsumowując - kabelki wcale nie gwarantują większej bezawaryjności, szczególnie w dłuższej perspektywie. Nie dają dużo większych możliwości w podstawowym zakresie funkcji (światła, rolety, żaluzje, garaż i furtki, ogrzewanie, podlewanie). Cenowo wychodzi podobnie porównując koszty pestek podtynkowych (bezprzewodowa / magistralna). A skoro relatywnie można zyskać nic albo niewiele, za to można dużo więcej rzeczy spieprzyć po drodze, to po cholerę się w ogóle w te ekstra kabelki bawić? Lepiej włożyć czas i pieniądze w lepszą sieć LAN, z uwzględnieniem AP, CCTV, multiroomów i innych bajerów.


W takim razie po co nam sieć LAN skoro lubimy bezprzewodówkę?  :smile:  Może masz rację, że przyszłość należy do bezprzewodówki. Na dzień dzisiejszy mnie do tego nie przekonasz jakkolwiek byś się starał. Jak wiesz sporo jeżdżę po szkoleniach i rozmawiam z mniej lub bardziej zawodowymi instalatorami. Mało kiedy spotyka się instalatora z wieloletnim doświadczeniem który byłby zadowolony ze swoich bezprzewodowych instalacji.

----------


## 2jacek2

Lepiej jest kłaść skrętkę w tej magostrali czy EiB ?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Lepiej jest kłaść skrętkę w tej magostrali czy EiB ?


Przy tak niedużej inwestycji ma to średnie znaczenie. I na tym i na tym pójdzie Ci i to i to. EiB ma większy przekrój żył więc będzie miał mniejsze spadki napięcia na magistrali.

----------


## agb

> W jakim sensie nie znają swoich stanów? Aktory podtynkowe działają generalnie tak samo, jak montowane na szynie, więc nie wiem, skąd wynikałaby ta różnica. Automatyka działa tak samo, jak w przypadku modułów montowanych w rozdzielnicy. Moduły w puszkach są konfigurowane i realizują funkcje automatyki. Jeżeli trzeba dołożyć serwer wizualizacji, to działa to tak samo, jak przy aktorach w rozdzielnicy.


Żebym to ja potrafił dokładnie powiedzieć  :wink:  Ale wydaje mi się, że chodzi np. o taki przypadek gdzie jednym punktem świetlnym sterują dwa włączniki - jeden zwykły, drugi sensoryczny gdzie ikona po włączeniu punktu podświetla się nam. I jak na tym zwykłym włącznikiem włączymy ten punkt, to na tym drugim ikona nam się nie podświetli. Jest też możliwość, że ja coś źle zrozumiałem.

Co do Delta Dore, to czy wszystkie elementy naścienne wyglądają tam jak elektronika po 12zł z allegro?

----------


## 2jacek2

Dużo mi wyjaśniliście. To może małe podsumowanko co ma powiedzieć elektrykowi żeby  zrozumiał i żebym mu czegoś nie :
- skrętka w każdym gnazdku połączona w topologię pierścienia
- głębokie gniazdka
Na coś jeszcze powinienem uczulić elektryka?

----------


## El*ontro

> Żebym to ja potrafił dokładnie powiedzieć  Ale wydaje mi się, że chodzi np. o taki przypadek gdzie jednym punktem świetlnym sterują dwa włączniki - jeden zwykły, drugi sensoryczny gdzie ikona po włączeniu punktu podświetla się nam. I jak na tym zwykłym włącznikiem włączymy ten punkt, to na tym drugim ikona nam się nie podświetli. Jest też możliwość, że ja coś źle zrozumiałem.


Jedyny przypadek, jaki mi przychodzi do głowy to kilka włączników steruje pojedynczymi obwodami i do tego jeden wyłącza wszystkie obwody. Po wyłączeniu wszystkiego te, które sterują pojedynczymi obwodami "nie wiedzą", że światło jest zgaszone. Ale taki przypadek wynika tylko i wyłącznie z niewiedzy integratora! Jednak czasami zdarzają się takie instalacje, bo nie każdy wie, jak to poprawnie konfigurować.

----------


## agb

A w przypadku, który opisałem, to nie wystąpi?

----------


## El*ontro

> A w przypadku, który opisałem, to nie wystąpi?


Nie jest to zależne od rodzaju aktorów (dopuszkowe lub na szynę). Więc równie dobrze może wystąpić w każdej instalacji, ale tylko z powodu złej konfiguracji.

----------

